# Maratac Pilot....worth a look!



## tallguy

Maratac Pilot Automatic Watch


----------



## jima4812

Man, C3 lume and sapphire for less than 200 bucks?! I may be the first to jump on board!


----------



## neveronmonday

Too bad it's 46mm.
That's just a bit too big for my wrist.


----------



## sesshin

mmmmm.... I like this! diggin the crown placement.


----------



## tallguy

I've had better luck with miyota than I have with eta for both accuracy AND durability.


----------



## Col.Bucky

I ordered one which should be in by this Friday.


----------



## Beau8

Pretty cool~Are they affiliated with Maratac?


----------



## 2BATTRANGER

Pretty nice looking watch, the price makes it even nicer!!


----------



## bjp

Beau8 said:


> Pretty cool~Are they affiliated with Maratac?


it says maratac on the caseback......


----------



## tallguy

bjp said:


> it says maratac on the caseback......


If anyone really even knows what/who Maratac is.....Marathon Tactical was the last thing I saw.....offshoot of Marathon?


----------



## RandM

tallguy said:


> If anyone really even knows what/who Maratac is.....Marathon Tactical was the last thing I saw.....offshoot of Marathon?


Good loking watch but I have to jump on the 46mm being too big wagon.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Saw this on Countycomm last week. If only they made one in 40mm or 42mm, I'd be all over it.


----------



## sopuro

Did anyone bite the bullet and order one? I'm really tempted, but I was hoping for some reviews/impressions first.


----------



## manitoujoe

Me too!!


----------



## TheHobbit

Waiting for mine to arrive from the States.


----------



## Beau8

bjp said:


> it says maratac on the caseback......


That confirms it~Cool! b-)


----------



## commonlaw

sopuro said:


> Did anyone bite the bullet and order one? I'm really tempted, but I was hoping for some reviews/impressions first.


same. Can't wait to get some real life pics and impressions (and comparisons to other pilot-style watches). If they are positive, I am definitely jumping on this.


----------



## Col.Bucky

I recieved mine this week. Very nice watch. I'll post pictures soon..


----------



## manitoujoe

Anyone have pics yet??

Thanks!


----------



## yhoopeyk

how do u guys think it would look on a 6.75" wrist...too big?


----------



## eah990

any pics? I just ordered mine today excited to see someone do review/pics


----------



## punch

I'm not diggin' the hands. They just don't look right.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

It's not swiss, that's why it is cheap


----------



## eah990

I just bought one. For this price I couldnt resist. Anyone have any contact info for guys that could do some custom work on it.... like change out the hands?


----------



## commonlaw

hrmm, I kind of like the hands. Not traditional, but pretty sleek. Same with the seconds sub-dial. This is a bit more of a tool watch than the other pilot styles out there it seems, with its nice lume and good water resistance. I'm tempted to get this plus a nav-b from steinhart. If only the dollar were stronger.

Still hoping for some real life pics and impressions.


----------



## jlow28

Wouls someone please do a quick review and post some pics. I really like the look of this watch and the price.


----------



## jjt2

I couldn't wait for pics or a review. I ordered one. Looks too sweet to pass up. Crown at 4 =comfy.

J


----------



## jsherlock

id love to see some good pictures of this watch and to judge how large it wears. I'm interested but have a smaller wrist


----------



## tinknocker

I ordered one yesterday. I like the simple look, no tags on the dial and the stem placement. Sapphire crystal, so no ETA, Miyota is a work horse, besides the Swiss thing is getting vaguer by the day. Good price, my be a little on the big size but most of my watches are around 45mm. It'll work for me.


----------



## robzilla

I am going to get one soon! This watch looks awesome!! So not being swiss means what?? I do not think the first pilots watches called fliegers were swiss either......

It looks like an excellent watch with superior build quality. I do not need it to say swiss made when we all know that most things are made in China and assembled elswhere. Heck a Seiko skx007 is cased in china, has a Malaysian movement and components maybe from Japan but it is still a high quality watch!

I can't wait to get one, just need one more paycheck!!


----------



## RGNY

perfect except for the size! if it were 40mm-42mm i'd have one. blast these 6.25" wrists of mine.....


----------



## rzlatic

agree. a bit too big.
but also the hands are too small and tiny for such large numbers on the dial (and also for such chunk of a watch). very good looking watch but the hands are minus for me.


----------



## Col.Bucky

Here's a couple of snapshots of mine(sorry for the blurry pics.). I really like the watch and well worth the price. For reference, wrist size 7".

DSC00720.jpg picture by colbucky - Photobucket


----------



## eah990

where did you pick up that leather strap? Really nice watch. Is the crown nice and smooth when you are screwing it down?


----------



## Col.Bucky

Thanks, I purchased the strap at a local jewelry shop for $20.00 and the crown operates very smooth.


----------



## HercDriver

While I'd prefer the hands to be a bit bigger,it is very easy to read and is probably rugged with the sapphire crystal. For the price I think that is a big winner (heck, for the price I'd get one and switch out the hands if I had an issue). 

Nice pickup, Col.Bucky...do you have a wrist shot?


----------



## Col.Bucky

Thanks, the wrist shot pics I took did not come clear. I may have to use a diff. camera.


----------



## Marianas Diver/Pilot

how does it compare in size to an skx 007? Was thinking of getting one on a maratac 22mm rubber deployment strap. Cool photos!


----------



## jima4812

jsherlock said:


> id love to see some good pictures of this watch and to judge how large it wears. I'm interested but have a smaller wrist


+1. I, too, am concerned about that lug to lug dimension on my scrawny arm.


----------



## nozh2002

Her you may find pictures and videos, with measurements etc..

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/maratac-pilot-watch-474204.html


----------



## piscator

Silly big, IMHO.


----------



## sesshin

eh, big is relative.


----------



## Watch Noob

Col.Bucky said:


> For reference, wrist size 7".


Haven't seen a wrist shot to get a size reference? I have a 7" wrist and imagine this would look cartoonishly large on my wrists.


----------



## DM71

I really like this watch! After the TOOL divers, the TOOL pilot! Love that rugged look. Even if i might be a bit late to the party, i was wondering if they were available somewhere else than Countycom, since they do not ship to Canada.



> Piscator said:Silly big, IMHO.


Maybe you're not familiar with pilot's watches? 46mm is an appropriate size for that kind of watch. What i find silly is when I see a pilot watch with a 40mm case, that's silly to me.


----------



## Crusader

DM71 said:


> Maybe you're not familiar with pilot's watches? 46mm is an appropriate size for that kind of watch. What i find silly is when I see a pilot watch with a 40mm case, that's silly to me.


Count yourself lucky not to be confronted with a legion of battle-hardened USAAF and RAF WWII pilots wearing A-11 and 6B/159 watches with 35mm diameter or less. ;-)


----------



## DM71

Crusader said:


> Count yourself lucky not to be confronted with a legion of battle-hardened USAAF and RAF WWII pilots wearing A-11 and 6B/159 watches with 35mm diameter or less. ;-)


Ouch!o| :-d


----------



## mike120

Crusader said:


> Count yourself lucky not to be confronted with a legion of battle-hardened USAAF and RAF WWII pilots wearing A-11 and 6B/159 watches with 35mm diameter or less. ;-)


Hahaha.... +10000


----------



## manitoujoe

Yeah, BUT--

My Uncle was a bomber pilot in WWII and he always commented that my "huge" watches reminded him of other pilots' love of "big watches". So, it's not THAT one-sided.


----------



## Dave Jr.

Perfect size for a nice pilot watch. I just pushed the buy button on one today.


----------



## dice

Why does it have to be so big.


----------



## setherd

dice said:


> Why does it have to be so big.


that's what she said!


----------



## bottom of the ninth

Here is a photo of mine. It wears more like a 44mm and seems very well made. Mine is running about +11 secs a day but I am sure it will settle in after a few weeks.


----------



## kwang007

If you live outside of the US how do you order this watch? Is it still possible ?


----------



## plustardi

kwang007 said:


> If you live outside of the US how do you order this watch? Is it still possible ?


Would like to know, too. I really love this one!


----------



## DrDark

I'm LOVING mine!


----------



## plustardi

DrDark said:


> I'm LOVING mine!


Looks good with that metal!


----------



## DrDark

Thanks ... it's a watchadoo


----------



## c9e

DrDark said:


> Thanks ... it's a watchadoo


DrDark, do the watchadoo's straight bar ends rub the case of that Maratac Large Pilot at all? I've tried Strapped For Time's Pilot and Strap Code's Super Engineer Type II on mine and both don't clear the case. I really like the look of the Super Engineer Type II with its more angular appearance, but the extra heft at the bar ends are a no-go for the Large Pilot. Still, if I could find a watchadoo style band that is known to work I'd be all over it. They look great together.


----------



## beobachtungsuhr

Jut got mine in, the Large 2013 Red Pilot

Love this thing.


----------



## Jsunn

Have you guys seen the Mid-Pilot? What are your opinions of that model?

-J


----------



## Limeybastard

Finally a firm that is courageous enough to go big size. I support that.


----------



## Drksaint

Looks like a winner...but 46mm is too big for me.


----------



## mike120

Drksaint said:


> Looks like a winner...but 46mm is too big for me.


They make one in 39mm as well!!! Fits like a charm and looks IMHO slightly better than its big brother because of the sundial spacing....


----------



## Sharksmile

I jumped at the chance to get one.
Snagged a Red Pilot.
I like the full size a bit more as the seconds dial does not cut into the "6" like on the smaller version.
The smooth curve of the crystal does it for me and the x-ray case-back is a bonus.


----------



## Recoil Rob

A few weeks ago they had a Ltd Ed. central seconds, I scored one in Mid-Size, to go with my original Mid-Size. My old eyes find it hard to read the small separate seconds dials, will probably sell it but have to see which one I actually like better..


----------



## beobachtungsuhr

Recoil Rob said:


> A few weeks ago they had a Ltd Ed. central seconds, I scored one in Mid-Size, to go with my original Mid-Size. My old eyes find it hard to read the small separate seconds dials, will probably sell it but have to see which one I actually like better..
> 
> View attachment 11228618
> 
> 
> View attachment 11228626


Central seconds model looks great 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw

Yeah... The seconds sub dial is my only complaint on my large pilot ARC. With a central seconds, this watch would be damn near perfect.










Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## Recoil Rob

The Ltd. Ed. central seconds I posted above was the automatic version, they are still selling quartz versions.


----------



## scalz

Pulled the trigger on a large quartz with central seconds and hacking movement feature. Got it for under $150 on a flash sale. Let you know how it works out upon arrival. 

Even though this thread is seven years old, it's nice to see the renewed interest in this line of watches. 

If you can, post some picture of alternate watch bands as I plan to upgrade the stock one. Thanks.

Cheers.
John in CT


----------



## scalz

From web site


----------



## no-time

Does it keep good time, how many secs is it off per day?

Its a non-hacking movement, but not a deal breaker at all.


----------



## tanksndudes

I never knew much about these, but once saw the Mid Pilot auto on sale a few weeks ago, I was hooked. I have a 43mm Tissell B-dial that wins in so many ways, but I just don't wear it and will sell it eventually, because I feel like this Maratac is a keeper. It's a great take on the style without being an ahistorical homage. It's merely its own style and I really dig it. And I agree with whoever said it previously: the curve of that crystal is fantastic.


----------

